# WyWires Red Headphone Cable



## setamp

I recently purchased a WyWires Red headphone cable to compare to the Toxic Silver Widow on my LCD3.  The WyWires is an excellent cable that I found to be a significant step up from the Silver Widow (another fine cable!).

 My system consists of a Bryston BDP1 / Lampizator L4G4 / Eddie Current Balancing Act / LCD3.  I listen primarily to rock and blues.  I like weighty bass, liquid midrange and detailed but sweet treble.  I like to listen to all of my music and not just audiophile releases.

 The WyWires Red headphone cable made a positive difference in my sound.  The most noticeable improvement was with the soundstage.  Soundstaging is not a strong suit of the LCD3 but this cable expands the stage to widths and especially depths that I have yet to experience from my setup.  I am now hearing palpable images defined within the soundstage.  With the Toxic SW, I heard decent width and music appeared across that width with good separation but without the sense of belonging to an individual musician.  It seems the WyWires cable is providing a blacker background and more information to supply these room definition and instrument placement cues.

 The bass on the WyWires goes deep, has weight and does not encroach upon the midrange. Notes are very well defined, whole and round.  In comparison, the Toxic SW sounds slightly woolier spreading into the lower mids.  Bass notes on the WyWires are more distinct with no less weight or intensity.

 Mids on both cables are just beautiful.  With the WyWires, however, I am hearing more nuance in voices.  I find myself listening move closely to female vocalists paying more attention to the character of their voices.  I am hearing qualitative differences I haven't noticed before - there is just more information there.

 Highs on the WyWires are significantly more extended than the SW's. They are equally sweet with absolutely no grain, etch or glare.  I am extremely sensitive to these artifacts and find them in neither cable.  With the WyWires, however, I am hearing more detail in the uppermost range.  This probably helps create the soundstage and imaging benefits I mentioned above.

 While both are excellent cables which are far superior to the Audeze stock cable, I find the WyWires works better in my system.  The WyWires red provides the soundstaging and imaging I have been missing with the LCD3's.  While both are similar with regards to sweetness and tonal accuracy, I find the WyWires to reduce the thickness in the lower mids and allow me to hear far deeper into midrange reproduction.

 I like both cables but give the hat tip to the WyWires Red.  It provides a significant improvement to my system.  They are available from WyWires with very little lead time.  I received mine within a week of placing my order.


----------



## Lenni

thanks for the detailed review. I was hoping someone would post their impression of this cable. It does look interesting. so very pleased it's a quality cable.


----------



## santacore

Yeah, all the WyWires cables are top notch in my opinion. I have his IC's, power cords, and speaker cables in my system. It's time to get a couple of reds for my headphones!!


----------



## Audio Addict

Thank you for your review. Mine just arrived today.


----------



## zachchen1996

Does anyone know where the red stands in the wywires hierarchy in comparison with the gold, platinum, silver, & blue cables? Wonder if wywires would be willing to make iem cables too.


----------



## setamp

I don't think the red is part of the hierarchy but is an adjunct line for headphones. 
 It doesn't hurt to send a message to WyWires to ask about iem's. 

 Let us know what you think Audio Addict.  I found them to sound really good out of the box but they really opened up with some burn in.


----------



## alexsv

Setamp, thanks much for taking the time to document and share your impressions. You are correct in that the Red will take its own path apart from the others. Totally different cable.
  
 IEM cables are in development and that's all I can say.


----------



## zachchen1996

alexsv said:


> Setamp, thanks much for taking the time to document and share your impressions. You are correct in that the Red will take its own path apart from the others. Totally different cable.
> 
> IEM cables are in development and that's all I can say.


 
  
 Are you guys interested in possibly making iem cables in the future?


----------



## alexsv

zachchen1996 said:


> Are you guys interested in possibly making iem cables in the future?


 
 Yes, we are working on that. Requires some different thinking vs full size headphones. Not able to estimate when they will be available.


----------



## Audio Addict

setamp said:


> I don't think the red is part of the hierarchy but is an adjunct line for headphones.
> 
> It doesn't hurt to send a message to WyWires to ask about iem's.
> 
> ...




I have it burning in with the PAD system CD. I should say I probably am a little biased towards WyWires as I have the Gold Powerbroker and 4 of the Silver power cords.


----------



## warrenpchi

setamp said:


> I like both cables but give the hat tip to the WyWires Red.  It provides a significant improvement to my system.  They are available from WyWires with very little lead time.  I received mine within a week of placing my order.


 
  
 I'm glad you like it, certainly validates some of my impressions I can tell you that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  You see, when the LCD-X and LCD-XC were first launched, I threw up some impressions that mystified others.  Those impressions were - of course - taken with a prototype WyWires cable, as they were kind enough to include me as a product tester.  I think your impressions above go along way towards explaining what I heard and said.
  


santacore said:


> Yeah, all the WyWires cables are top notch in my opinion. I have his IC's, power cords, and speaker cables in my system. It's time to get a couple of reds for my headphones!!


 
  
 I'm actually thinking about going all WyWires myself.  Then again, I'm running Nordost right now for power/USB/IC... so it's not easy to sell myself on the idea of switching.
  


> Originally Posted by *zachchen1996* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wonder if wywires would be willing to make iem cables too.
> 
> Originally Posted by *setamp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


 
  
 And also because of that special thing that has to be done for that doohickey in order to... ah, okay, I'll shut up about that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


zachchen1996 said:


> Does anyone know where the red stands in the wywires hierarchy in comparison with the gold, platinum, silver, & blue cables?
> 
> Originally Posted by *setamp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yup, yup.  Although I do have a different WyWires Audeze cable here that looks like this:
  

  
 And that's all Ima say about that.


----------



## alexsv

The white one is an early prototype. It's stiff and unwieldy.


----------



## warrenpchi

alexsv said:


> The white one is an early prototype. It's stiff and unwieldy.


 
  
 Honestly, that doesn't bother me when I'm relatively motionless at my desk.  But yeah, I can understand how that can't be a final product.
  
 Still, for me, it's mind over matter:  if I don't mind, it don't matter.


----------



## mikemercer

I'm SO psyched to see the response to the WyWires headphone cable!
  
 I still have the very first prototype (as Warren and I were both early product testers for Alex at WyWires).
 I knew it was going to be a hit when Dan Meinwald (of E.A.R USA) actually enjoyed listening to my Audeze LCD3s with the second prototype cable!
 He's not exactly a headphone guy (he's the importer - VERY into high end two channel in-room gear/sound) - but there he was, with
 me, Warren, and Kevin Venable - in his house, enjoying the headphones!!
  
 I've known Alex and his wife Nina for awhile now, and always LOVED their cables - and I also knew he would be able to deliver a cable much faster than some other "high end audio"
manufacturers! And I KNEW it would be damn good and he was willing to make it affordable for people who are plunking down heavy bucks on high end cans!
  
You *HIT IT OUT OF THE PARK* my friend!!!
  
One thing in-particular that I've always loved about Alex's cables at WyWires - is the presence or air in the music - dimensionality, right down to his USB cables!
Not to mention steady dynamic detail retrieval, micro and macro - and a silkiness that isn't a veil, but fluid, and not congested either.  For examples: playing Radiohead's
"Everything in it's Right Place" off _Kid A_: The sounds just flows, there's no over-hang in the lower mids, and the bass it tight and dissipates quickly. It's just AWESOME.
Especially for the money.
  
In my top 4 headphone cables for my best rigs!!!!
  
Rockin mine...


----------



## mikemercer

audio addict said:


> Thank you for your review. Mine just arrived today.


 
 how you feel about em??


----------



## Audio Addict

mikemercer said:


> how you feel about em??


 

 Let me first ask if you have tried them with either the Hifiman HE500 or HE6? 
  
 I had both of mine reterminated by Robert at AphroditeCu29 with mini xlr pigtail as I don't like mini coaxial connectors standard on those headphones.  I have talked some with Alex and while I enjoy the RED, it may not be the perfect match for the Hifiman headphones or at least the retermination of those headphones.
  
 However, when I use the Red with my HD600, it is just downright amazing especially when connected through my Raptor being fed by the BMC Audio Puredac.


----------



## mikemercer

audio addict said:


> Let me first ask if you have tried them with either the Hifiman HE500 or HE6?
> 
> I had both of mine reterminated by Robert at AphroditeCu29 with mini xlr pigtail as I don't like mini coaxial connectors standard on those headphones.  I have talked some with Alex and while I enjoy the RED, it may not be the perfect match for the Hifiman headphones or at least the retermination of those headphones.
> 
> However, when I use the Red with my HD600, it is just downright amazing especially when connected through my Raptor being fed by the BMC Audio Puredac.


 
 AWESOME - to hear about your experience w/ the HD600s!
  
 I haven't tried them with any Hifiman cans, as I don't own any.


----------



## Audio Addict

mikemercer said:


> AWESOME - to hear about your experience w/ the HD600s!
> 
> I haven't tried them with any Hifiman cans, as I don't own any.


 
  
 I decided to try my Hifiman HE500 and the HE6 with the Geek Out 1000 and the Red and I must say it is substantially different.  With the HE6, the GO volume was maybe 45 while with the HE500 it is under 25.  The sound just envelops you.  There is a strong sense of naturalness to the vocals and the bass is very clear and extended to the lower frequencies. 
  
 Time to spend some more time listening and enjoying.


----------



## mikemercer

audio addict said:


> I decided to try my Hifiman HE500 and the HE6 with the Geek Out 1000 and the Red and I must say it is substantially different.  With the HE6, the GO volume was maybe 45 while with the HE500 it is under 25.  The sound just envelops you.  There is a strong sense of naturalness to the vocals and the bass is very clear and extended to the lower frequencies.
> 
> Time to spend some more time listening and enjoying.


 
 HELL YEAH!
  
 That Geek Out 1000 is a lil' gem!!

 Shown here w/ my Audeze LCD-3 w/ Fazor
 Gonna try this w/ the WyWires cable tonight!


----------



## Audio Addict

mikemercer said:


> HELL YEAH!
> 
> That Geek Out 1000 is a lil' gem!!
> 
> ...




Red GO with Red WyWires, cool !!!


----------



## mikemercer

audio addict said:


> Red GO with Red WyWires, cool !!!


 
 LOVE the WyWires w/ my Audeze LCD-X, LCD-2 w/ Fazor, and LCD-XC on my Cavalli Audio Liquid Gold!
 balanced...
  
 VERY clean presentation, tons of air,
 and dynamic impact  - that whole system!!


----------



## Audio Addict

mikemercer said:


> LOVE the WyWires w/ my Audeze LCD-X, LCD-2 w/ Fazor, and LCD-XC on my Cavalli Audio Liquid Gold!
> balanced...
> 
> VERY clean presentation, tons of air,
> and dynamic impact  - that whole system!!


 

 Alex is sending shorter one for the group to audition at our June 21st Chicago Head-Fi meet, ChiUniFi at the Sheraton Chicago Northbrook.


----------



## warrenpchi

audio addict said:


> Alex is sending shorter one for the group to audition at our June 21st Chicago Head-Fi meet, ChiUniFi at the Sheraton Chicago Northbrook.


 
  
 I'm interested in hearing what everyone thinks about them... will be checking the impressions thread when you guys are done.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  So far, there's been a lot of consistency among us as to the sound shaping characteristics... wondering if that will hold true for a lot more people.


----------



## mjock3

Just getting into headphones so I can not comment on the Red's. However for IC's and Speaker and USB wire, Wywires is my favorite. I use Silver in all those areas and just couldn't live without it. And Alex has been a top notch guy as well.


----------



## akhyar

I ordered Red for HD800 with Neutrik 4-pin XLR early this week.
 Alex has been very prompt in replying all my email queries and his promises of 1 week turnaround time and recommendation from @mikemercer are big factors in choosing the Red.
  
 Other similar price cables take much longer waiting time, some can take 2 to 3 months waiting time


----------



## alexsv

akhyar said:


> I ordered Red for HD800 with Neutrik 4-pin XLR early this week.
> Alex has been very prompt in replying all my email queries and his promises of 1 week turnaround time and recommendation from @mikemercer are big factors in choosing the Red.
> 
> Other similar price cables take much longer waiting time, some can take 2 to 3 months waiting time


 
 Yours is shipping today. Remember to let it play for 20 hours as it will change during that time and continue to evolve through 100 hours.


----------



## mjock3

Just got mine yesterday. As always nice work Alex. I am enjoying it as I write this. Much nicer soundstage, sense of air, and hall.


----------



## alvin sawdust

What conductors are used in the red?


----------



## alexsv

alvin sawdust said:


> What conductors are used in the red?


 
 Copper Litz wire. 16AWG, double cotton wrapped per pole.


----------



## alvin sawdust

alexsv said:


> Copper Litz wire. 16AWG, double cotton wrapped per pole.


 
 Thanks Alex.


----------



## akhyar

alexsv said:


> Yours is shipping today. Remember to let it play for 20 hours as it will change during that time and continue to evolve through 100 hours.


 
  
 Excellent news Alex and thanks for the pointers


----------



## Crashem

Got my RED a little bit ago and going through burn in right now.  Extremely happy with how they sound so far.  Definitely better than stock.  Need to do detailed comparison vs. the very nice Q cables I have also, but too much new/change equipment making it tuff at the moment.
  
 What I can say for sure is Alex was really easy to work with.  We actually came up with a great solution for all my headphones.  He made a mini dual XLR (Audeze compatible) to 4 pin XLR on the other side.  Then he created 2 adapters for my Sennheiser so I can use the same cable.  Finally, I have a XLR to 1/4 inch adapter.  So basically I can use this cable on all my headphones and with all my amps.  Although, I did order two very different lengths (6ft and 14ft).  Looking back at it, maybe I should have done an adapter for an extension to turn the 6ft into 14ft.  That would have been one less cable to burn in.


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

I received my WyWire Red Headphone cables about two weeks ago, and they've been settling in. Alex was great to work with. I've done quite a bit of DIY and had some wonderful Furutech CF-H800(R) connectors sitting around. Alex gladly used them for my cables, and adjusted the pricing accordingly. The CF-H800(R) seems to be very good quality and has a very solid snap when it seats with the phone. Anyway, it was great to work with Alex.
  
 Here are some brief comments I emailed to Alex:
  
 "Just a few reflections on the HD800 Red Headphone cable. In a word, glorious. The upper treble glare is gone, replaced by silky natural, shimmering highs! In fact, this is perhaps the most naturally rendered timbre and harmonically true cable I have used. I had no idea that copper could sound so free and open! (I’ve had Cardas best cables in my big rig for years.) These start out fairly constrained, not lifeless, but seemingly held back. This is different from most Ag formulations that start out piercing and edgy (aggressive), and then mellow. Yes, during the first ten hours the Red opens up, relaxes, and becomes freer. However, it seems that it was the 30+ hours mark that my brain really started picking up on the spacial characteristics, placement, staging, yet with utter focus."
  
 Honestly, the stock cable is quite good, but typical of Ag hybrid formulations, it needs time, a lot of time, for them to settle. Still, in comparison, the Red provides improved midrange body, with silky highs that are just as detailed as the stock cable but without the strident sibilance. Highs are reproduced without a hint of glare. Bass lines are very easy to follow and provide a purity that seems uncommon. It's neither bloated or accented, but the cable does seem to allow you to better hear the lower registers. 
  
 The cable is a bit stiff, but maybe that's to be expected with the 16 AWG specification. Cable microphonic's are well controlled, and probably have partly to do with the individually sleeved cotton runs. Nice touch! 
  
 I'm running a single-ended (highly modified) DNA Sonett. Frankly, I don't recall what it sounds like stock, but this one sounds wonderful with the HD800 and the WyWire Red headphone cable. There's plenty of oomph when the music calls for it. Otherwise, this is one of the most even, neutral sounding rigs I've heard. The WyWire Red headphone cable contributes to the overall kit with improved sound-staging, midrange body, and pure, extended bass.
  
 I haven't heard many other cables (except my own DIY variations), but the Red betters or equals most everything I've owned or built myself. At the Red's price point, you'd have to spend a lot more to do better. At this sound quality level, better is often merely different.


----------



## warrenpchi

14 feet?  Holy carp that's long.


----------



## santacore

I was really ready to sell my HD800's until I got the WyWires Red cable. Now I'm enjoying these phones a lot even on my solid state amp!


----------



## mikemercer

santacore said:


> I was really ready to sell my HD800's until I got the WyWires Red cable. Now I'm enjoying these phones a lot even on my solid state amp!


 
 This post just made my night!!!!
  
 As we're going to write the whole origin story of the Wywires Red Cable soon - but basically - Alex and Nina of Wywires (great people, and friends of mine) approached me at last years California Audio Fest about building a high end headphone cable - and I was psyched! I LOVED Alex's cables - from his analog signal cables to his USB cable (which is still my #1 USB cable when I travel - the lowest noise-floor and most airy digital/USB lead I've heard (pictured below w/ HiFi-M8 & my Audeze LCD-2s w/ Fazor) - and I knew Alex could come up with something fast!

  
 So, before Alex even had a pair of cans at the factory, he shipped me the first prototype for Audeze and Sennheiser HD800s - and I reported back to him, and then he had a second prototype...
 Next thing you know - we're at his third prototype cable for both Audeze and Senn HD800s - and because I wanted more ears on this - I headed down to my friend Dan Meinwald's place (importer for E.A.R, Marten Audio, Townshend and more) and met @warrenpchi there along with Kevin Venable (thought his handle was Moreseratonin - might be misspelling it) - both are my boys and fellow Audio360ers!
  
 We put the third Wywires prototype through its paces with my MacBook Pro/Amarra as source,
 and my CEntrance HiFi-M8 wired with Wywires LTD SPD USB cable (here's a pic from the listening session w/ third Wywires prototype cable for Audeze):

 and we also threw it at the E.A.R HP4 (with an HRT microStreamer as the DAC ahead of it)  
 - and we used Audeze LCD-3s and Sennheiser HD800s...
  
 We all agreed the third prototype was a killer cable! Even Dan (Meinwald) who "hates headphones" enjoyed the sound of the Wywires cable and Audeze LCD-3!
After reporting back to Alex - he made a slight adjustment in the capacitance of the cable (which I heard - and it was even better) and also made it more flexible.
  
 I brought the Wywires prototype cable for Audeze and HD800s to CanJan last year, and that's how I experienced the Cavalli Audio Liquid Gold and Liquid Glass 
 for the first time (now I own a Liquid Gold) w/ my LCD-3s!!

  

  
 We thought Alex and Nina had a WINNER - and he was aiming for 300 bucks, which makes sense for a $1,500 set of cans!!
  
 So, seeing the Global response to the Wywires Red headphone cable warms my heart! Great people, and a community effort! Naturally Alex got a pair of Audeze
 and HD800s and a headphone amp at his office/factory after we all agreed he had a magic headphone cable!!
  
 Since then Alex and Nina have supported a bunch of Head-Fi events, and we couldn't be happier for them!!!!
 AND:  - My fondness for my HD800s grew rapidly with the Wywires Red cable too! I'm SO psyched to see great people like Alex and Nina, who also hail from the high end audio world (he still builds cables for that market as well of course) come into the personal audio community with open minds and open arms.
  
 Right on!! I take my Wywires Red cable everywhere I go!
 Been meaning to write this story - so figured here would be the best place to start!
  
  
 Warren and I used the Red cables on our LCD-XCs when we locked ourselves in a hotel room for 3 days after the Newport show to compare ALL the Astell&Kern players for Head-Fi!!


----------



## santacore

Nice story Mike, thanks for sharing!! I started out with WyWires years ago trying some of their power cords. The cables were really great and Alex was a pleasure to deal with, so those cables snowballed into IC's and USB cables for my speaker rig. He's seen me through many unbalanced/balanced system changes. When I heard Alex was prototyping headphone cables, I knew I would be buying those too. As usual, the WyWires cables seem to hit on every level while always remaining musical.
  
 Another really important part of the puzzle is how great Alex has been to work with. Over the years I have seen him at many trade shows and he is always friendly and approachable. He's happy to talk shop and discuss his cables or other gear. I even bought some Marten speakers after hearing he had just got a pair and really liked them. Via e-mail he has always been quick to respond and willing to work with me whatever my needs are at the time. I love supporting local companies, and WyWires just keeps getting better every year. Many thanks to Alex and Nina for the great cables and service!
  
 John


----------



## mikemercer

santacore said:


> Nice story Mike, thanks for sharing!! I started out with WyWires years ago trying some of their power cords. The cables were really great and Alex was a pleasure to deal with, so those cables snowballed into IC's and USB cables for my speaker rig. He's seen me through many unbalanced/balanced system changes. When I heard Alex was prototyping headphone cables, I knew I would be buying those too. As usual, the WyWires cables seem to hit on every level while always remaining musical.
> 
> Another really important part of the puzzle is how great Alex has been to work with. Over the years I have seen him at many trade shows and he is always friendly and approachable. He's happy to talk shop and discuss his cables or other gear. I even bought some Marten speakers after hearing he had just got a pair and really liked them. Via e-mail he has always been quick to respond and willing to work with me whatever my needs are at the time. I love supporting local companies, and WyWires just keeps getting better every year. Many thanks to Alex and Nina for the great cables and service!
> 
> John


 
 Thanks John!!
  
 and YES - Alex and Nina ROCK
 That's also a BIG reason why I was so pumped that they looked into this end of the market and decided to JUMP ON IN!!!
 VERY smart - and, that they came in with an affordable cable was KEY!
  
 Also:
 We get to show people who think better cable is snake-oil that EVERYTHING in the signal chain counts!!


----------



## alexsv

Thanks John and Michael for the kind words!


----------



## mikemercer

alexsv said:


> Thanks John and Michael for the kind words!


 
 of course brother!!
 You've been doing a proper job with your cables since you hit the scene, and the first time I met you guys I knew why. It had nothing to do with anything technological for me: You and Nina are just great people, and like I said before: You're open-minded and curious! 
  
 Besides: I remember when Lee (Weiland) was still with us, and you told me that you thought his USB cables were amazing, and that you were psyched a few of us dug yours! That said more than most as you were coming from a genuine place Alex. There was no silly competitive -lemme slam on this guys design so I can big up my own- vibe goin' on. I HATE that!
  
 He's proud of the work you're doing now.
 Both of us - I hope


----------



## alexsv

Yep the USB was a bit of a challenge and we're still nowhere near the magic of the Cynosure, I don't think.


----------



## santacore

Funny enough my WyWires USB cable replaced my Locus Designs Axis. Lee was a great dude, and made great cables, but I preferred the WyWires in my system. RIP Lee....


----------



## alexsv

santacore said:


> Funny enough my WyWires USB cable replaced my Locus Designs Axis. Lee was a great dude, and made great cables, but I preferred the WyWires in my system. RIP Lee....


 
 Yea but the Cynosure still remains as the greatest USB cable of all time! Don't know how many Lee sold of those but they were magic. Unfortunately the formula for the Cynosure is resting with Lee.


----------



## gameon

Just ordered my First Headphone cable for My Audeze LCD -2 HP'S, I was wonderfully surprised when Alex picked up the phone and took my order and chatted with me like we were old Friends.Very much looking forward to my new cable.


----------



## Audio Addict

gameon said:


> Just ordered my First Headphone cable for My Audeze LCD -2 HP'S, I was wonderfully surprised when Alex picked up the phone and took my order and chatted with me like we were old Friends.Very much looking forward to my new cable.


 
  
 Sounds just like Alex


----------



## akhyar

I've been staring at these pairs of nice looking cables for almost a week but still can't listen to them as my new amp has been delayed again, for the second time now.
 This time around the distributor blamed some typhoons prevented the ship from leaving the port.


----------



## 514077

audio addict said:


> Sounds just like Alex


 
 True.  I emailed him on a Sunday while I was thinking about ordering my cable.  I thought it would go to the factory and I'd hear back from later that week.  He emailed me back the same day which people normally try to relax on.  Impressive.  I even felt a twinge of conscience for bothering him.
 And by the way, the cord for my LCD-x is a CLEAR improvement over stock and still getting better.
 Kevin


----------



## warrenpchi

mikemercer said:


> Warren and I used the Red cables on our LCD-XCs when we locked ourselves in a hotel room for 3 days after the Newport show to compare ALL the Astell&Kern players for Head-Fi!!


 
  
 Yup!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


santacore said:


> As usual, the WyWires cables seem to hit on every level while always remaining musical.


 
  
 Truth be told, I didn't think that would actually happen until I heard the prototype.  Once I did, I wanted one.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


> Originally Posted by *mikemercer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that they came in with an affordable cable was KEY!


 
  
 Exactly!  It's one thing to just be another cable mfg... but in the same vein as Drew Baird over at @MoonAudio, Alex wanted to offer value as well.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


mikemercer said:


> He's proud of the work you're doing now.
> Both of us - I hope


 
  
 And maybe me too?  A little bit?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


gameon said:


> Just ordered my First Headphone cable for My Audeze LCD -2 HP'S


 
  
 Hey, that should make for a pretty good pairing!  Interested in your impressions when you get a chance.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


akhyar said:


> I've been staring at these pairs of nice looking cables for almost a week but still can't listen to them as my new amp has been delayed again, for the second time now.
> This time around the distributor blamed some typhoons prevented the ship from leaving the port.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 BTW guys, I just wanted to note that something magical happens to the LCD-X right around 200 hours or so.  It happened to mine, and the same happened to @russtafarian's.  I just mention that because - since Alex recommends 100 hours of burn-in - might as well burn in the LCD-X too if you haven't already.


----------



## akhyar

^ I'm burning in the cable, HA-1 amp and the LCD-X at the same time, but also need to alternate burning-in the Red cable for HD800


----------



## purplegoat

Hey all, just let my Red Cable go. Just wanted to throw out my impressions based on the month I spent with it.
  
 My system Yulong DA8 > Denon PMA-750 or Yulong A28 > HE-6
  
 With my system, there was a kind of plumpness around the 200-300hz range, making kick drums kind of inflated and heavy. I found that the overall signature moved toward bass heavy and moved my system away from neutral. I think there were a lot of good things about the sound however, I found the sibilance from the stock cable gone. I found it more natural. I *think* it was slightly more textured and tactile but I'm not sure. It also sounded cleaner.
  
 I think pairing this cable with a system slightly on the bright/cold side would work really nicely. But it didn't work out for me, obviously, YMMV.
  
 Build wise, I found with this cable was how stiff it was compared to the stock cable also, the mini-coax were very difficult to screw on to the HE-6 and IMO quite a pain as opposed to the much easier ones on the stock cable which I actually don't mind at all. Because of of the way the Red is set up it's hard/impossible to screw in the connector with one hand. From a physical perspective I prefer the stock cable by a pretty large margin.
  
 Look wise, I found it looked better than the stock cable with leather/focuspads but worse with velours.


----------



## Lenni

maybe you need to look for a more neutral sounding pair of headphones.


----------



## purplegoat

what do you think is more neutral than the HE-6?


----------



## Crashem

Btw I love that I have my main cable which is wired with mini xlr (ie audeze) and that Alex made adapters for other headphones so I could use same cable with hd800 for example.


----------



## Lenni

Hi, not sure if that is a rhetorical question or asking for information; if it's the latter, I've no idea.
  
 usually high-quality audio cables, like the RED, which are designed for improved transmission, should give an overall better perception of the sound.
 though, I doubt a cable can make a neutral sounding headphone bass heavy. 
  
 how bass heavy are you talking about here?


----------



## purplegoat

I see what you're saying now. The HE-6 should be more neutral than not AFAIK. I think if that's the case, and it may be, the weakness would be my Denon speaker amp I'm using. Here's the my perception of thick kick drum on both. A small difference on the Denon and even smaller on the fairly neutral A28.  Still on both (I think) I noticed it, mixing is a hobby of mine.


----------



## gameon

I just wrote Alex an email regarding my purchase of my new Red cable for my Audeze LCD2 V2 Can's with my Oppo HA-1 And Lyr2 amp's....
  
 Alex, I just received my Red HP cable and this cable sounds awesome compared to the stock, If you could of seen my facial expression when I slipped on my can's you would of had a big smile on your face by just looking at my reaction,I can't believe the bottom end on these, Mids, and Highs all sound awesome!!! My Audeze can's have really opened up, and I'm only 30 minuets into my listening session...
 More feedback later....


----------



## darinf

gameon said:


> I just wrote Alex an email regarding my purchase of my new Red cable for my Audeze LCD2 V2 Can's with my Oppo HA-1 And Lyr2 amp's....
> 
> Alex, I just received my Red HP cable and this cable sounds awesome compared to the stock, If you could of seen my facial expression when I slipped on my can's you would of had a big smile on your face by just looking at my reaction,I can't believe the bottom end on these, Mids, and Highs all sound awesome!!! My Audeze can's have really opened up, and I'm only 30 minuets into my listening session...
> More feedback later....


 
 Congrats on your cables!
  
 Just wait until you get them broken in. For mine on Paradox Enigma's and Slants, the cables really opened up after 10 hours or so. They get even better after more hours.


----------



## digitalzed

Headphone cables weren't even on my radar when I found myself sitting down at the WyWires table at the SF Head-Fi meet in July. Don't get me wrong, I believe cables throughout a system can make a significant, sometimes huge difference. But I just wasn't in the market for headphone cables. Or so I thought. Sitting down to Alex and Nina's warm, genuine welcome I was impressed with the rigs they had and the fact they had a set of the same headphones I have, the LCD-X, ready to demo. I chatted with Alex for a few moments and then put the headphones on and let some classic rock wash over me. The sound of the very familiar music coming from very familiar headphones really surprised me. So much so that I closed my eyes and lost track of my surroundings for a moment, caught up completely in the sound filling my head. Opening my eyes and noticing no one was staring at me I took the X's off, handed them to Alex, said thank you and nice to meet you, and let others sit down for a listen. For the rest of the day I couldn't get that sound out of my head. I heard some amazing set ups that day, but I kept coming back to that sound, telling myself it had to be the amp and DAC, or some other excuse. Anything not to lay down more cash on cables. All of that inner dialogue was to no avail. I couldn't ignore that sound and towards the end of the meet I sat back down with Alex and ordered a set of Red's for my LCD-X's. 
  
 Alex was heading to D.C. for the show there and told me I'd have to wait about ten days for the cables. That was no problem. During this time I had some questions for Alex and never did more than an hour or so go by before he had replied to me. All of this during the show over the weekend. Many here have said it but the customer service side of Alex and WyWires is fantastic. I hunkered down and waited for my package to arrive. This last Monday I received the cables that Alex had actually finished on a Saturday. Very nice of him to work on my stuff over the weekend AND ship it. The cables are flexible but very well made and wrapped very well at the connectors. Alex had suggested to me I go 4 pin XLR and get the XLR-to-1/4 adapter for maximum compatibility. Now the true test would begin. Hearing the cable through the amazing rig Alex had at the meet and listening through my more modest set up could blow my initial impression. My headphone equipment currently includes:
  
 1. Macbook Pro running Media Center 19
 2. Burson HA-160 (still love this amp)
 3. Schiit Bifrost fully upgraded DAC
  
 Many things affect listening perception, both real and imagined. I try to guard myself from unrealistic listening expectations and I was prepared for the Red's to not impress with my equipment as they had with what Alex was running that day in SF. I'm happy to say I was impressed. In spades. Everything was more dynamic, faster (scary for the LCD-X's), and tighter. Bass went deep but never muddy. I heard nuances in well known tracks that I did not hear with the same headphones and other cables. This was with the Red's not even burned in yet. I have over twenty hours on them now, but not the one hundred Alex claims will really break them in. If they do indeed get better than what I hear now it's only a bigger win for me. As Michael Mercer said, if you have $1000+ headphones, the cost of the WyWires cable is fully within reason. I'd find it hard to believe if anyone ever bought these and took Alex up on his 30 day money back guarantee. Alex makes a fine product and stands behind them with outstanding service and support. Looking forward to more time listening through WyWires.


----------



## Articnoise

crashem said:


> Got my RED a little bit ago and going through burn in right now.  Extremely happy with how they sound so far.  Definitely better than stock.  Need to do detailed comparison vs. the very nice Q cables I have also, but too much new/change equipment making it tuff at the moment.
> 
> What I can say for sure is Alex was really easy to work with.  We actually came up with a great solution for all my headphones.  He made a mini dual XLR (Audeze compatible) to 4 pin XLR on the other side.  Then he created 2 adapters for my Sennheiser so I can use the same cable.  Finally, I have a XLR to 1/4 inch adapter.  So basically I can use this cable on all my headphones and with all my amps.  Although, I did order two very different lengths (6ft and 14ft).  Looking back at it, maybe I should have done an adapter for an extension to turn the 6ft into 14ft.  That would have been one less cable to burn in.


 

 Have you had time to make a comparison vs. Q cable yet? If you have could you please tell me how the WyWires Red sound in comparison?


----------



## Frank I

The great thing about the design of the Red is Alex paid attention to making sure the cable does not tangle and avoids any of the elements getting on the  cable. The Red on the LCD X is outstanding. i am using it in my reference system for reviewing gear. The  sound  just lets the music flow. I don't think about cables while listening with the Red. It just get out of the way. I like what it does because it does not call attention  to itself and is good value for the money. Very nice design.


----------



## Articnoise

frank i said:


> The great thing about the design of the Red is Alex paid attention to making sure the cable does not tangle and avoids any of the elements getting on the  cable. The Red on the LCD X is outstanding. i am using it in my reference system for reviewing gear. The  sound  just lets the music flow. I don't think about cables while listening with the Red. It just get out of the way. I like what it does because it does not call attention  to itself and is good value for the money. Very nice design.


 

 Great have you compeer it to any other good aftermarket cables?


----------



## Frank I

I have other cable in house but I continue to gravitate toward this Red cable for the LCD X.


----------



## digitalzed

Adding to the gallery. My Red's paired with the amazing Audeze LCD-X. The Red cables bring another dimension of sound from these already stellar headphones.


----------



## RCBinTN

Just ordered my first after-market cables:  WyWires Red for the LCD-X.  My rig is: computer USB > UberB > Asgard2 > LCD-X.  Decided to get the Audeze stock cable out of the system.  Really looking forward to hearing the Red sound...


----------



## Frank I

great cable and excellent with the lCD X Congratulations.


----------



## digitalzed

rcbintn said:


> Just ordered my first after-market cables:  WyWires Red for the LCD-X.  My rig is: computer USB > UberB > Asgard2 > LCD-X.  Decided to get the Audeze stock cable out of the system.  Really looking forward to hearing the Red sound...


 
 You will love them.


----------



## highfilter

Got my RED XLR cable for my HD800's last week and they are the real deal. Finer gradation in bass notes, more textual presence in mids and clearer presence in treble without losing any extension were my impressions after comparing to stock.
  
 Also got an XLR to 1/4 TRS adapter from WyWires so I can use different equipment. Works great and excellent build quality.


----------



## warrenpchi

You know what's one thing that strikes me about this thread?  Everyone's impressions of the difference in SQ are remarkably consistent with one another's.  Neato.


----------



## Audio Addict

warrenpchi said:


> You know what's one thing that strikes me about this thread?  Everyone's impressions of the difference in SQ are remarkably consistent with one another's.  Neato.




Very True. Alex posted a tease about something new being released at CanJam coming up. Can't wait to find out.


----------



## warrenpchi

audio addict said:


> Very True. Alex posted a tease about something new being released at CanJam coming up. Can't wait to find out.


 
  
 Are you coming to CanJam?  Gonna be quite a party this year.


----------



## Audio Addict

warrenpchi said:


> Are you coming to CanJam?  Gonna be quite a party this year.




Not this year  Will find out at the same time as the other Head-Fiers.


----------



## LivingVoice

Alex of WyWires just informed me that my Red cables are ready to ship for my 
new Audeze 3 F ,
After reading some of the experienced testimonies above I'm really looking forward to these cables.. Wire can and will make a difference.


----------



## alvin sawdust

livingvoice said:


> Alex of WyWires just informed me that my Red cables are ready to ship for my
> new Audeze 3 F ,
> After reading some of the experienced testimonies above I'm really looking forward to these cables..


 
 They are fantastic cables that unmask details that non of my other cables have done. As is customary with all my cables, I have given the Red 500 hrs cooking time and have been rewarded with a transparent and wide open sound. Alex recommends 100 hrs but they didn't start to sound good till the 125 mark. A word of warning, it is a ruthlessly revealing wire and bad recordings will be shown up as just that.
 Great VFM and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend it to anyone with a LCD-3.


----------



## 514077

warrenpchi said:


> You know what's one thing that strikes me about this thread?  Everyone's impressions of the difference in SQ are remarkably consistent with one another's.  Neato.


 

 That would seem to disprove somewhat, the skeptic's view of after-market cabling.


----------



## BattousaiX26

For those using their Wywire Red with the LCD 2, what are the significant improvements vs the stock cable?


----------



## digitalzed

battousaix26 said:


> For those using their Wywire Red with the LCD 2, what are the significant improvements vs the stock cable?


 

 I've experienced a better clarity all the way around. Each area, bass, mids, and highs, are cleaner, and separation is excellent. Bass is tighter and more defined.


----------



## alvin sawdust

digitalzed said:


> I've experienced a better clarity all the way around. Each area, bass, mids, and highs, are cleaner, and separation is excellent. Bass is tighter and more defined.


 
 That just about sums it up really.


----------



## dallan

I had a minor problem after about a year, wywires had cable back, fixed within a week. Wy can't all company's be like them.


----------



## 514077

dallan said:


> I had a minor problem after about a year, wywires had cable back, fixed within a week. Wy can't all company's be like them.


 

 Aggreed.  Hope he's getting the business he deserves.  A beautiful upgrade to my Xs.


----------



## digitalzed

Alex has been nothing but a stand up guy and timely in all my dealings with him.


----------



## akhyar

+1 for Alex too.
Top notch products with great customer supports


----------



## santacore

The best!! Top notch cables, top notch guy, top notch service. I love my Red's......and all my other WyWires cables.


----------



## JerseyD

Great to hear this amazing feedback about WyWires. Had heard the Reds at CanJam and was very impressed, so I just signed on with Alex to get Reds as a cable upgrade for my MrSpeakers customers (Alpha Dog, Alpha Prime and forthcoming Ether). Super excited to work with Alex.


----------



## digitalzed

jerseyd said:


> Great to hear this amazing feedback about WyWires. Had heard the Reds at CanJam and was very impressed, so I just signed on with Alex to get Reds as a cable upgrade for my MrSpeakers customers (Alpha Dog, Alpha Prime and forthcoming Ether). Super excited to work with Alex.


 

 I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## RCBinTN

All,
 Just re-reading this thread and noticed I'd posted when I ordered my first Red cables for the LCD-X.
 Well I liked that cable so much, I ordered a 2nd Red for my LCD-XC.  I use only Red cables for my Audez'e cans now.
  
 In addition, I asked Alex to make two more 1-meter cables for me:
  - AK120 balanced output to Audez'e
  - 1/8" SE to Bose QC25 (please hold the laughter)
 The reasons:  I discovered the AK120 will drive the LCD-X/XC pretty well by itself, and when I travel the QC25 go with me
  
 But today, on this thread, I noted the many favorable comments about the Red cables paired with the HD800.  I am using the Sennheiser balanced cable CH800 that sounds good to me.  I hadn't thought about moving to the Red for the HD800 - just how big an improvement is it??  Thanks for your help.
  
 Cheers,
 RCB


----------



## Audio Addict

rcbintn said:


> All,
> Just re-reading this thread and noticed I'd posted when I ordered my first Red cables for the LCD-X.
> Well I liked that cable so much, I ordered a 2nd Red for my LCD-XC.  I use only Red cables for my Audez'e cans now.
> 
> ...




You sound like a good customer of Alex so ask if he has a loaner you could try. He has always been easy to work with.


----------



## RCBinTN

audio addict said:


> You sound like a good customer of Alex so ask if he has a loaner you could try. He has always been easy to work with.


 
 That's a great idea.  Thank you.


----------



## vortrex

Just got this cable for the LCD3 and cannot believe the difference. Stunning! Unbelievable bargain. I can't stop listening.


----------



## Skyyyeman

I just posted the below comments in the LCD-X thread but it applies here as well. As indicated, note that the October issue of The Absolute Sound had a very favorable comment about the WyWires Red:
  
 To me the WyWires Red did the trick -- cleaner airier treble, coupled with greater transparency across the board and tighter bass. Overall faster and cleaner too -- faster transients. And I had been using the Moon Silver Dragon, which was an improvement on the stock cable.  But the WyWires Red was, imo, quite a bit better than the Silver Dragon, as per above. The Silver Dragon did have a bloomier bass which gave the impression of more bass, but it was just not as tight.
  
 Also, with the cleaner treble the WyWires took away a bit of the darkness of the LCD-X, in a good way.  
  
 Thank you Mike Mercer and others for spreading the word on this cable. Also great service from Alex and fast turnaround in about a week. $299 for 5 ft.
  
 BTW, the October issue of The Absolute Sound, p46, had a brief discussion of the WyWires Red at the recent Newport audio show, by Jim Hannon. He noted that the WyWires Red had "far better clarity, definition and spaciousness than the stock cable in an A/B demo".  And what was the stock cable and headphone used?  There's a pic but it's hard to tell, could be either the LCD-X or a HiFi Man headphone.
  
http://www.wywires.com/headphone-cables/


----------



## 514077

skyyyeman said:


> I just posted the below comments in the LCD-X thread but it applies here as well. As indicated, note that the October issue of The Absolute Sound had a very favorable comment about the WyWires Red:
> 
> To me the WyWires Red did the trick -- cleaner airier treble, coupled with greater transparency across the board and tighter bass. Overall faster and cleaner too -- faster transients. And I had been using the Moon Silver Dragon, which was an improvement on the stock cable.  But the WyWires Red was, imo, quite a bit better than the Silver Dragon, as per above. The Silver Dragon did have a bloomier bass which gave the impression of more bass, but it was just not as tight.
> 
> ...


 

 Makes me wish Tyll had his LCDs cabled with Wywires for the BigSound event.  In fact, it might be a nice offer as an upgrade by Audeze itself.


----------



## ZoNtO

Anybody ever used one of these cables with a Sennheiser HD650? Searches aren't bringing up any hits.


----------



## Skyyyeman

zonto said:


> Anybody ever used one of these cables with a Sennheiser HD650? Searches aren't bringing up any hits.


 
 No, but I would think the Red is an excellent cable for the HD650 -- the cable's speed and faster transients helps offset some of the slowness and extra warmth of the 650, the cable's clear treble helps correct the well-known recessed treble of the 650, and the cable's tighter bass helps correct some of the tubbiness of the 650's bass. If I had a 650 I would get the Red without hesitation.


----------



## musicbuff

I bought the red cables and after 100 hours of burn-in I was not happy.  I emailed and explained to Alex some instruments were up front but others were so recessed I could barely hear them.  Right away he suspected a polarity problem with my amp (SPL Phonitor 2) and told me to send the cable back.  He said he'd personally check into it.  As you can see from the photos my amp is a bit eccentric when it comes to hooking HP's up balanced. 
  

  

  
 1. the balanced hook up is on the back panel.  2. it accepts two 3 pin *female* plugs not the conventional male plugs.  The cable I received was visually perfect for my amp, but on further research Alex found my amp needed even more special requirements for pin 1.  He fixed the plug to my amps specs and over-nighted the cable back to me.  All I can say is I'm writing this to let all readers know Alex knows his stuff and is top of the class in customer service.  He emailed and kept me informed at every step.  The end result; this cable is fantastic.  The sound stage is amazingly holographic.  It tames shrill recordings and allows my LCD-X to perform at its best.  I couldn't be happier.


----------



## setamp

Alex is a true gentleman.


----------



## Skyyyeman

Alex is great and so are his cables . The WyWires Red is amazing.


----------



## jeraldej

Alex set me up with a Red Headphone cable kit with which I am thrilled!
  
 The idea is to have one cable to which you can connect any headphone to any source
  
 I started with a pair of HE-400s and wanted to get a cable that would be able to adapt to other headphones. He built me a cable with mini-XLR terminations at the HP side and an XLR 4-pin balanced connector at the source side.
  
 He then created mini-XLR-to-Hifiman adapters for my headphones.
 On the other end, I have an XLR4 to 3.5mm male single-ended and an XL4 to a pair of 3.5 male balanced adapter (for my Pono Player)
  
 I've since picked up a pair of Mr Speaker Alpha Dogs and in a few days, I'll get the HP adapter for those as well.
  
 One may argue that I'm losing fidelity through the adapters, but the versatility makes it worth it and I'm digging my music through many different sources 
  
 This is what I have so far
  
*Source Connectors*
*- *Cable terminated Balanced XLR4 
- 3.5mm single-ended adapter
- 3.5mm balanced adapter
  
*Heaphone Connectors*
 - Cable terminated mini-XLR (Audeze)
 - Hifiman style coaxial
 - Mr.Speaker Alpha Prime


----------



## musicmac

Really liking my new WyWires Red Cable so far on my Audeze LCD-X...  
  
 About 50 hours on the cable so far and the listening experience is sublime.  Compared to the stock cable, I am finding this cable has an overall smoother presentation removing the grain from the higher treble regions, tightens up the bass, and adds a touch of improved transparency, detail, and layering.  The other thing I have really noticed is the pitch black background.   It's a keeper!  
  
 Solid build quality - went with the Rhodium connectors.  Cable is light and tangle free.
  
 Bang for buck, I think this one is hard to beat - just pairs wonderfully with my Audeze LCD-X and Marantz HD-DAC1.
  
 Thanks Alex!


----------



## digitalzed

musicmac said:


> Really liking my new WyWires Red Cable so far on my Audeze LCD-X...
> 
> About 50 hours on the cable so far and the listening experience is sublime.  Compared to the stock cable, I am finding this cable has an overall smoother presentation removing the grain from the higher treble regions, tightens up the bass, and adds a touch of improved transparency, detail, and layering.  The other thing I have really noticed is the pitch black background.   It's a keeper!
> 
> ...


 

 I have the same headphones and I can tell you the cable will only get better as you listen more.


----------



## Stage

I have just ordered the red cables for my LCD-X. Alex has been very helpful through the process by answering all my queries. Thanks Alex. Now I can't wait to get my hands on the Reds.
  
 Im using Concero HP to drive the LCD-X. Have anyone tried the red cable with this setup ? It will be great to hear some impressions on this combination.
  
 Cheers


----------



## ZoNtO

stage said:


> I have just ordered the red cables for my LCD-X. Alex has been very helpful through the process by answering all my queries. Thanks Alex. Now I can't wait to get my hands on the Reds.
> 
> Im using Concero HP to drive the LCD-X. Have anyone tried the red cable with this setup ? It will be great to hear some impressions on this combination.
> 
> Cheers



How would that be of any use to you? You've ordered the cable, so just develop your own impressions once you get it.


----------



## Stage

Just keen to know what to expect and perhaps what others who already tried this combination feel about it. information is knowledge


----------



## claud W

Revamping my desktop headphone system. Today I ordered a Red headphone cable for Mr. Speakers Ether. Also ordered  matching balanced interconnects for Schiit Dac to Schist  amp.  Next month I will order the headphones, then DAC in March or April.  Hope to order amp in June or July.  Can't use any of these lovely WyWires till then. Alex is great!!


----------



## Whataudiophile

musicmac said:


> Really liking my new WyWires Red Cable so far on my Audeze LCD-X...
> 
> About 50 hours on the cable so far and the listening experience is sublime.  Compared to the stock cable, I am finding this cable has an overall smoother presentation removing the grain from the higher treble regions, tightens up the bass, and adds a touch of improved transparency, detail, and layering.  The other thing I have really noticed is the pitch black background.   It's a keeper!
> 
> ...


 

 I bought LCDx a week ago.I want buy WyWires Red Cable.How much is it? Do they have dealers in India?


----------



## Stage

whataudiophile said:


> I bought LCDx a week ago.I want buy WyWires Red Cable.How much is it? Do they have dealers in India?


 

 I am in India too. I have a LCD-X too. I recently bought a WyWires Red Cable too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 Just contact Alex through their website he is very prompt to get back and very helping.


----------



## Audio Addict

Just so you know Alex has a new Platinum headphone cable to add an option for you. Have not tried it, just saw that it is now out there.


----------



## alexsv

audio addict said:


> Just so you know Alex has a new Platinum headphone cable to add an option for you. Have not tried it, just saw that it is now out there.


 
 The Platinum was at the Singapore meet last weekend as a teaser. It is still awaiting feedback and final design elements. I hope to have it available by the Costa Mesa meet late March.


----------



## musicbuff

alexsv said:


> The Platinum was at the Singapore meet last weekend as a teaser. It is still awaiting feedback and final design elements. I hope to have it available by the Costa Mesa meet late March.


 

 Out of curiosity, what is the Platinum WyWire supposed to do for your headphone's sound quality? I know the Red is wonderful, I bought it for my LCD-X.


----------



## musicbuff

Received a WyWires Red Series XLR cable yesterday for my Hifiman HE-6 which took away the last bit of graininess I heard in voices and tightened up and extended the bass even further (sometimes head throbbing deep in a very satisfying way). The WyWires cable also brought the mid section out more and tamed the treble so that clarity, air and focus are top notch. I find everything Innerfidelity's John Grandberg said about the Violectric V281 HP amp (which I have) paired with the HE-6 to be true. They're a perfect match made for each other (my own words). Love the WyWires Red Series HP cable. YMMV.


----------



## vo_obgyn

Bought a Red cable with 1/4 plug for my Senn HD800 S cans. 'Phones sound great especially with the Chord Hugo.


----------



## JerseyD

Had fun watching a customer audition headphone cables with the MrSpeakers Ether earlier this week. When he got to the WyWires Red, his face lit up, and he smiled and said, "Oh wow. I've got to have this."  Love it when that happens (with any piece of gear I sell). Spreading the joy of fine audio is what it's all about. (And for those who say wires don't matter...just take a listen for yourself. I'll blindfold you if you want. Ha!)


----------



## Audio Addict

I look forward to hearing the comments from this weekend's CanJam from the new platinum version.


----------



## bobmysterious

^ Any more on those platinum cables?


----------



## Audio Addict

bobmysterious said:


> ^ Any more on those platinum cables?




I have been scanning the So. CA CanJam impression thread but no luck.


----------



## Audio Addict

audio addict said:


> I have been scanning the So. CA CanJam impression thread but no luck.




I took the plunge and ordered a Platinum from Alex. He was gracious and finished it in black. It came in yesterday. I ordered upgrade Eidolic connectors on both the amp and headphone ends. On first sight, it made my Red seem wimpy. 

I put on the Purist Audio disc and let it play 24 hours. Purist Audio suggests only 6 hours and 40 minutes is really necessary but hey I had to sleep and go to work.

I am using it with my HE6. The first reaction was there was a volume increase, which really did not make sense to me. The more I have listened, I think it is just more clarity with a blacker background. The music is more intimate. The bass decays very naturally. Female vocals are really enveloping like you are in the room with them. 

I am going to do some more enjoying rather typing for now. 

I should mention Alex indicated Mr. Speaker and Cavalli Audio will have the Platinum at their tables at Axpona on 4/15 thru 4/17.


----------



## bobmysterious

What kind of price difference is there between the Red and Platinum?


----------



## Audio Addict

It will be completing against the Nordost and the new Kimber Kable line so more than twice the Red. It is definely in that diminishing return area.


----------



## alexsv

bobmysterious said:


> What kind of price difference is there between the Red and Platinum?


 
 The price of the Red series is $349 for most headphones and $399 for Sennheiser HD800/HD800S. The Platinum is priced at $899 and for the HD800 it's $949. Through the end of May we are discounting the Platinum 30%. Available now through WyWires dealers as well as direct from us.


----------



## musicbuff

audio addict said:


> I took the plunge and ordered a Platinum from Alex. He was gracious and finished it in black. It came in yesterday. I ordered upgrade Eidolic connectors on both the amp and headphone ends. On first sight, it made my Red seem wimpy.
> 
> I put on the Purist Audio disc and let it play 24 hours. Purist Audio suggests only 6 hours and 40 minutes is really necessary but hey I had to sleep and go to work.
> 
> ...





> How does the platinum compare to the red series?  I too have the WyWires Red XLR cable connecting my HE-6 to a Violectric V-281 HP amp.  How can WyWires possibly get any better?


----------



## Audio Addict

It really does. Everything just becomes more enveloping and natural. 

I would not recommend the Eidolic mini xlr as they are very finicky to let go. I have one that I basically need to unscrew the base to get it off the male connectors on my headphones. To be clear Alex put them on at my request so it is all on me. I went for looks rather than function and paying the price.


----------



## musicbuff

audio addict said:


> It really does. Everything just becomes more enveloping and natural.
> 
> I would not recommend the Eidolic mini xlr as they are very finicky to let go. I have one that I basically need to unscrew the base to get it off the male connectors on my headphones. To be clear Alex put them on at my request so it is all on me. I went for looks rather than function and paying the price.


 
 How long is your cord?


----------



## Audio Addict

musicbuff said:


> How long is your cord?




My platinum is 8 feet. That is as long as he makes given its design.


----------



## claud W

Got my WyWires Red cable for my AKG 702s and just, DAMN. Ain't even broke in yet and It sounds soon dynamic!


----------



## musicbuff

claud w said:


> Got my WyWires Red cable for my AKG 702s and just, DAMN. Ain't even broke in yet and It sounds soon dynamic!


 

 Congratulations, claud W! Alex knows his stuff! The Red Series is so wonderful it's hard to imagine the Platinum being even better. I think one of these days I'll go to the Cable Company and audition the Platinum, compare it to the Red. What a treat that's going to be.


----------



## claud W

Breaking in my Wywires Red. Alex says 100 hours. Playing EDM and Trance 24/7.


----------



## claud W

Listening to Pete Belasco. It just sounds so Smooth like sex!!


----------



## claud W

Well, Audio Addict, you have had that cable a while. How does it sound????????


----------



## Audio Addict

claud w said:


> Well, Audio Addict, you have had that cable a while. How does it sound????????


 
  
 Too busy listening to comment.  No, I really feel it is a step up the ladder from the RED.  I do have to send mine back to Alex as I had him use Eidolic EMX-4R.  They have been a pain in the a**.
  





  
 One of the connectors just does work right as when you push the black button, it doesn't disengage.  I have to unscrew the barrel and then can get it to disengage.  Would not recommend them.  Just to be clear, this wasn't Alex's recommendation, he did it specifically at my request.


----------



## RCBinTN

claud w said:


> Well, Audio Addict, you have had that cable a while. How does it sound????????


 
  
 I can comment on this question, as a beta tester of the Platinum cable for my LCD-X (thanks, Alex).  The Platinum cable does need a break-in period.  Alex recommended >100 hours.  Over time, I've now got around 90 hours on it, the sound of my X has improved greatly - surpassing the SQ from my Red that are fully broken-in.  Specifically - deeper low bass, wider midrange/midbass stage, and really clear highs.  My last post to Alex said that the midrange of the X is now approaching my HD800, and that's no small feat.  Each time I hook up that rig the SQ is better, so the cable is still breaking in.  
  
 Hope this helps -
 RCB


----------



## Jozurr

I know there is a huge price difference, but has anyone managed to compared the Wywires red to the Heimdall 2?


----------



## Audio Addict

jozurr said:


> I know there is a huge price difference, but has anyone managed to compared the Wywires red to the Heimdall 2?




I have not but my understanding is that is the competition the Platinum was designed to compete with.


----------



## noplsestar

Hi there,
  
 im a newbie, so sorry about this stupid question, but do you know if I can connect the WyWires Red 3,5 mm balanced cable into the normal 3,5mm input of my macbook or iPone? And if not, where can I buy an adapter?
  
 Thanks in advance,
 N.


----------



## JerseyD

noplsestar said:


> Hi there,
> 
> im a newbie, so sorry about this stupid question, but do you know if I can connect the WyWires Red 3,5 mm balanced cable into the normal 3,5mm input of my macbook or iPone? And if not, where can I buy an adapter?
> 
> ...


 

 Hi. If your Red cable has a 3.5 mm jack, it is not balanced. Should work fine with your computer or phone.


----------



## noplsestar

jerseyd said:


> Hi. If your Red cable has a 3.5 mm jack, it is not balanced. Should work fine with your computer or phone.




Hi, why would a 3,5 mm jack not be possible in a TRRS option? It is possible in 2,5 mm for Onkyo DPX1. 
I will buy the new Cowon Plenue S, which needs a 3.5 mm jack for balanced output, so I really hope that it's possible to order such a cable from WyWires. (?)


----------



## JerseyD

noplsestar said:


> Hi, why would a 3,5 mm jack not be possible in a TRRS option? It is possible in 2,5 mm for Onkyo DPX1.
> I will buy the new Cowon Plenue S, which needs a 3.5 mm jack for balanced output, so I really hope that it's possible to order such a cable from WyWires. (?)




You're right. Let me rephrase. I have not heard of Alex making a 3.5 balanced cable but it may be possible.


----------



## essentiale

He does make 3.5mm TRRS. I had one done that way


----------



## noplsestar

essentiale said:


> He does make 3.5mm TRRS. I had one done that way







jerseyd said:


> You're right. Let me rephrase. I have not heard of Alex making a 3.5 balanced cable but it may be possible.




Thanks! But what about plugging them directly into the iPhone/Mac Book etc. Does it work?


----------



## Audio Addict

noplsestar said:


> Thanks! But what about plugging them directly into the iPhone/Mac Book etc. Does it work?


 
  
 If you have the balanced 3.5 mm TRRS termination, the answer is no but there are adapters to convert the balance to a single ended for use in a regular headphone jack.  Just ask Alex to build an adapter when you order the cable.  That way you will  have both covered.


----------



## noplsestar

audio addict said:


> If you have the balanced 3.5 mm TRRS termination, the answer is no but there are adapters to convert the balance to a single ended for use in a regular headphone jack.  Just ask Alex to build an adapter when you order the cable.  That way you will  have both covered.




Thank you! That's what I wanted to know!


----------



## musicmac

Just received my Platinum Cable for the LCD-X and out of the box I can definitely say it is a significant step above the Red (hard to imagine after spending half a year being impressed with the excellent sound quality of the Red).
  
 Stay tuned for listening impressions after I get a little run time on it...


----------



## musicbuff

musicmac said:


> Just received my Platinum Cable for the LCD-X and out of the box I can definitely say it is a significant step above the Red (hard to imagine after spending half a year being impressed with the excellent sound quality of the Red).
> 
> Stay tuned for listening impressions after I get a little run time on it...


 

 Congratulations! Can't wait to hear about the improvements.


----------



## RCBinTN

musicmac said:


> Just received my Platinum Cable for the LCD-X and out of the box I can definitely say it is a significant step above the Red (hard to imagine after spending half a year being impressed with the excellent sound quality of the Red).
> 
> Stay tuned for listening impressions after I get a little run time on it...


 
  
 Wow, congrats!  I've got one too.  Took >100 hours to really break it in, but as time went on the SQ of the LCD-X became better...in every way.  The bass is now superb.  The mid-bass and transition into the mids is perfect.  And, the upper mids/treble is really great.  An overall improvement to the SQ of the X.  No need for the LCD-4 - all you need is the LCD-X and the Wywires Platinum cable.  IMO (I've not heard the LCD-4).  
  
 Cheers -
 RCBinTN


----------



## RCBinTN

Hi All,
 FWIW, I've received the new-design Platinum cables from Alex - for the LCD-X and Ether Flow.  Am in the process of breaking in these cables. The build quality is much improved over the original design - more flexible - and Alex reports the new design should burn-in faster than the older design.
  
 Most of my recent time has been spent with the Ether Flow - breaking in the cable + the HP's at the same time.  Will provide impressions of this journey (already, great fun listening).  
  
 All the best,
 RCBinTN


----------



## musicbuff

rcbintn said:


> Hi All,
> FWIW, I've received the new-design Platinum cables from Alex - for the LCD-X and Ether Flow.  Am in the process of breaking in these cables. The build quality is much improved over the original design - more flexible - and Alex reports the new design should burn-in faster than the older design.
> 
> Most of my recent time has been spent with the Ether Flow - breaking in the cable + the HP's at the same time.  Will provide impressions of this journey (already, great fun listening).
> ...


 

 Congratulations on the upgrade!  Didn't even know Alex had redesigned the platinum cables.  Musicmac never did get back with his impression of the cables.  Glad you did.  Is it just the Platinum's build quality that's changed or has the SQ also improved?  Still luvin' my HE-6/red WyWires combo (even more since I hooked them to the speaker taps of my vintage Yamaha Natural Sound Amp--1980). Very hard to imagine music any sweeter.  Looking forward to your impressions.  Please don't disappoint!


----------



## Toolman

More impression from Platinum owners please...looking to upgrade my cables soon.


----------



## XSAMURAI

Has Anyone using red series balanced with hd700 ? and someone can confirm this cable work with other headphones with 2.5 connector such as Hifiman or oppo ?


----------



## claud W

I was using a Red balanced with my Ether C 1.1, but I returned it to Alex who converted it to single ended. I have had my balanced Platinum  cable a couple of weeks, waiting for new Ether Flows to arrive, but getting tired of waiting. If I don't hear from Mr Speaker this week, I'm just going to break them in on the Ether C.


----------



## RCBinTN

musicbuff said:


> Congratulations on the upgrade!  Didn't even know Alex had redesigned the platinum cables.  Musicmac never did get back with his impression of the cables.  Glad you did.  Is it just the Platinum's build quality that's changed or has the SQ also improved?  Still luvin' my HE-6/red WyWires combo (even more since I hooked them to the speaker taps of my vintage Yamaha Natural Sound Amp--1980). Very hard to imagine music any sweeter.  Looking forward to your impressions.  Please don't disappoint!


 
  
 Cable update time.  I have the redesigned Wywires Platinum for both the LCD-X and Ether.  Currently focused on breaking in the Platinum + Ether Flow.  With around 40-50 hours on the combination the SQ is opening up nicely.  The Flow have a smooth presentation, quite linear, that pulls you in.  The Platinum along with the Flow provide a superior mid/vocal presence that's not as well-defined with the stock cable.  With time, the lower bass is also opening up, not sure if that's the Flow or the cable, but the resulting SQ is quite nice.  Net - this combination when fully cooked will be a winner!
  
 BTW, Alex made me a Red cable terminated with a 2.5mm balanced connector for the balanced output of my AK120ii.  I think he can do any connector you need, and a 3.5mm SE would certainly be no problem at all.
  
 Cheers, enjoy your music!
 RCBinTN


----------



## RCBinTN

Hello All,
 A few comments on the questions about different Red cables from Wywires...
  
 Personally, I have Wywires cables for all my headphones.  They are terminated with LCD and HD800 headphone connections, and the upstream plugs are all 3-pin or 4-pin XLR for balanced.  I don't have any SE terminated HP cables as my main amp is a balanced design.  My cables are all about 5-ft or 1.5M in length.
  
 Alex also made me a cable with a 2.5mm balanced plug (to output from the AK120ii DAP) with mini-XLR terminations on the other end for the LCD-X.  The cable works great (and the AK can drive the LCD-X pretty well).
  
 I am a big fan of the Red cables.  I replaced all my stock cables with the Red, two sets each for LCD-X and HD800.  The Red's opened up the sound of those HP's.  IMO, you can't go wrong with the Wywires Red.
  
 The first step is to contact Wywires directly via their web site.  Alex may even answer the phone himself, if you call.  He will want to know, before he makes a cable:  what's your rig, your headphone, what kind of music you listen to and at what volume, length, connectors, etc.  I really like this approach - he doesn't want to make a cable that won't delight you.
  
 BTW, I have no affiliation with Wywires.  I just have a bunch of Red cables and love their SQ.
  
 http://www.wywires.com/
  
  
 FWIW and enjoy your music,
 RCBinTN


----------



## claud W

Breaking in my Wywires Platinum and Ether Flows on my balanced system for 100 hours of EDM on Jango internet radio. After that, I will change to single ended and plug flow into my desktop computer system for another 150 hours on Vali 2/Modi Multibyte. This is the best and easiest way I know how to break in new wires and headphones.
 .


----------



## RCBinTN

Just a brief update on the Platinum cables, finally put the LCD-X back on my head after a few weeks with the Ether Flow.  I have Wywires Platinum for both these cans, a lucky dog!
  
 The LCD Platinum cable isn't fully broken-in, like the Flow cable, it's got around 50 hours on it.  The listening experience was great.  The Platinum has a different sound than the Red (and certainly any stock cable), where the overall SQ seems more reference to me.  With the LCD-X headphones, that means the bass is just superb and the mids/treble are opening up with time.  The LCD-X already sounded very linear, now the Platinum cable is making them even more linear...by that, I mean the mids are moving forward and the transition points between bass/mid/treble are becoming smoother.  The SQ is really good.
  
 I don't know if these impressions make much sense, but as time goes by I'm enjoying the LCD-X even more and that means a lot.  They were already great with the Red - now the SQ is becoming better and more addictive .
  
 Hope this helps,
 RCB


----------



## claud W

Addictive is real good RCB. I am still breaking in Platinum cable and Ether Flows. Lost 12 hours due to Matthew who killed our power Saturday. Another night and I will switch Flows to single ended Red and connect them to my desk top system.  The moment of truth will be after I connect Ether Cs to balanced platinum and Schiit premium stack,
  which I am used to hearing with Red cable.


----------



## RCBinTN

claud w said:


> Addictive is real good RCB. I am still breaking in Platinum cable and Ether Flows. Lost 12 hours due to Matthew who killed our power Saturday. Another night and I will switch Flows to single ended Red and connect them to my desk top system.  The moment of truth will be after I connect Ether Cs to balanced platinum and Schiit premium stack,
> which I am used to hearing with Red cable.


 
  
 Hi Claud,
 Every time I get either the LCD-X or the Ether Flow on my head with the Platinum cable, they continue to sound better to me.  Still breaking in both cables and the Ether Flow, too.  I take it you didn't want to listen to 100-hours of EDM, just let the music play .
  
 Hope y'all are OK after Matthew.  The pictures coming in from NC are pretty rough.
  
 Will be interested in your comparison of the Red vs. Platinum on the Ether Cs.
  
 Best -
 RCB


----------



## claud W

I hope I can get some listening in tonight. I switched Ether Flow to computer mini Schiit stack and single ended Red last night.    Has any one here tried any of Alex's coax digital cables?


----------



## claud W

Well, after 4 days and no response, I ordered one of Wywires Platinum digital coax cables to connect my Oppo 83 Blu Ray player to my Yiggy. I am presently using a good cheap Stereovox digital coax, but its a $100 cable and you can hear the difference in coax cables.


----------



## claud W

Boy Oh Boy can you hear the difference. Got My Wywires Platinum coax digital cable today. What a big improvement!!!!! More bass, detail and realistic tone. I called Alex and he told me it would get better for 100 hours of use. BETTER!!!! hard to believe. I guess I am now getting the performance I paid for from my Yggy.


----------



## claud W

With the aforesaid Wywires digital experience under my belt, Yesterday I ordered a USB cable and short Silver interconnects from Wywires to hot rod my Modi multibit and Vali 2 Schiit stack. Presently I am using Audioquest Carbon USB and Schiit PSY interconnects.


----------



## RCBinTN

claud w said:


> With the aforesaid Wywires digital experience under my belt, Yesterday I ordered a USB cable and short Silver interconnects from Wywires to hot rod my Modi multibit and Vali 2 Schiit stack. Presently I am using Audioquest Forrest USB and Schiit PSY interconnects.


 
  
 The only other Wywires cables I have, besides the red and platinum HP cables, are a set of blue analog interconnects.  Use them between the GMB DAC and the Bryston amp.  They work great - transparent.  Alex told me, when I ordered them, that Jason uses Wywires blue interconnects to hook-up his own equipment.  In good company .


----------



## claud W

rcbintn said:


> The only other Wywires cables I have, besides the red and platinum HP cables, are a set of blue analog interconnects.  Use them between the GMB DAC and the Bryston amp.  They work great - transparent.  Alex told me, when I ordered them, that Jason uses Wywires blue interconnects to hook-up his own equipment.  In good company .


 

 You have a similar connection to mine. I have balanced Blue Wywires ICs connecting Ragg and Yiggy. My christmas present to myself will be to upgrade to Platinum. They are short so it won't be an arm and a leg, just a leg!! Are you buying direct from Alex? If not you should do so. Nice guy and it makes him happy if you like his wires.


----------



## RCBinTN

claud w said:


> You have a similar connection to mine. I have balanced Blue Wywires ICs connecting Ragg and Yiggy. My christmas present to myself will be to upgrade to Platinum. They are short so it won't be an arm and a leg, just a leg!! Are you buying direct from Alex? If not you should do so. Nice guy and it makes him happy if you like his wires.


 
  
 Hey, good to meet another Wywires fan!  The Rag + Yggy with Wywires in between must sound superb.  Nice rig - enjoy your music!
  
 I bought my first Red HP cable a few years ago for my original LCD-X.  I wanted to replace the stock cable, so phoned up Wywires and Alex answered.  I think it was a Sunday afternoon.  My rig at that time was BiFrost - Asgard2 - LCD-X.  The process was very cool - Alex wanted to understand my rig, music, HP's and get to know me, before he would make the cable.  I came away well-satisfied - could not expect better customer service, ever.
  
 I have another cool story.  The first HP meet that I attended, one of my Wywires cables was damaged by rough handling.  I posted information about the damage on the meet thread, and said I planned to repair the cable with black tape.  Alex immediately responded with instructions to return the cable for a no-charge repair because, in his words, "I hate black tape!"  How about that, folks!
  
 Since then, I have ordered a new Wywires cable to complement my every HP purchase.  All my headphones - LCD-X, Ether Flow and HD800 - have Wywires cables.  I didn't feel the need to shop around for a better cable - I already have the best.  I am very satisfied...never looking back.
  
 Then, there came the opportunity to beta-test the Platinum cables for the LCD-X and Ether Flow.  What a great opportunity!  My impressions are posted on this thread, but net the Platinum are a great upgrade to the Red once they break-in.  More transparent, neutral sound with expanded sound stage especially vertically.  Instruments are more clear and their position in space are better defined.  The Platinum gave the LCD-X better mids/treble, and gave the Ether Flow more bass, while still a neutral "reference" sound which I like.  IMHO, as always.
  
 All the Best -
 RCBinTN


----------



## musicbuff

Since my 1st purchase of WyWires Red for my Hifiman HE-6 headphones, I've added a pair of silver bi-wired speaker cables (Monitor Audio Gold 300) and a platinum USB interconnect between my computer and DAC (Calyx Femto).  Talking about detail and holographic soundstage, It's simply exquisite!


----------



## claud W

Lisening to my puter Schiit stack with Wywires Silver ICs and that Platinum USB cable to my Mac Mini. I started last night to do a 100 hour break in. Listening with HD 600 Senns with Toxic Silver Poison headphone cable. I never thought that they were particularly short on bass, but now they are seriously able to dig deep and be bass articulate. Soundstage is really nice too. With the right tube, the Stack kicks ass.


----------



## Torrs

Does the wywires headphone cable provide the same upgrade compared to an equivalently priced amp? I am currently running a pair of ether flows off a chord mojo. Being in college it's difficult to have a desktop rig as I am changing my residence frequently.


----------



## RCBinTN

Hello Claud and All,
  
 Happy New Year! Just a brief update from my side. Since my last post here, I've acquired the following cables from Alex:
  
  - Platinum USB - 4-ft
  - Platinum XLR interconnects - 0.5M
  - Platinum HP cables for HD800 (x2) - 4-pin XLR and dual 3-pin XLR - so me and the wife can listen together 
  
 Yes, I love Wywires cables!
  
 The first to show-up were the USB and interconnects. The USB replaced my toslink (Mac to GMB), and the Platinum interconnects replaced my Blue Wywires interconnects. I heard an improvement to soundstage and midrange (overall SQ), in particular with the Ether Flow. The midrange of the Flow are now approaching the HD800, no small feat there! The effect seemed less pronounced with the HD800, until I continued listening...I didn't think the stage and mids of the HD800 could be improved, but Alex did improve them with these Platinum cables!
  
 Second, received yesterday:  Platinum HP cables for the HD800. I had been using Red cables for the HD800 (they sound great), but now my Platinum set is complete!  Full Wywires Platinum from source to ears with all (3) headphones. YES!
  
 Alex has again improved the build of his Platinum HP cable - based on input from his customers - it's now lighter and more flexible, similar to the Red cable. Very nice, IMO.
  
 Net, I am now breaking in three cables at the same time: USB, interconnects, and HP cables. You know, that's fun. I prefer to break in new equipment while listening to music, not with the pink noise or whatever. I am already starting to hear the capability of these rig components, not to mention the HD800. They've never sounded so good to my ears!
  
 For reference, my upstream rig is MacPro - JRiver22 - Gungnir MB - Bryston BHA-1 - headphones. The music is all 16/44.1 ALAC/FLAC (ripped from CD's), or in a few cases 24/96 or 24/192 from HDTracks. I prefer rock/alt/blues/jazz/acoustic and listen at reasonable levels so I can hear the music. It is all digital music. Occasionally I listen to metal, then I put on the LCD-X. 
  
 IMO, every cable upgrade I've made (all with Wywires) has improved the sound of this rig. Perhaps the Yggy and maybe a WA5 amp would be the next step, but at this point, I'm not overly inclined to jump. I'm real happy with where my music is.
  
 As always, YMMV and IMHO. Cable upgrades can be somewhat subjective, but I have personally heard the benefit to my listening experience.
  
 Enjoy your music!
 RCBinTN


----------



## Audio Addict

rcbintn said:


> Hello Claud and All,
> 
> Happy New Year! Just a brief update from my side. Since my last post here, I've acquired the following cables from Alex:
> 
> ...




I could not agree more. I have the Platinum USB and Platinum 4 pin XLR headphone cable. Alex is making a Platinum adapter to use with my soon to arrive Utopia.


----------



## canali

newbie here...about to pull the plug on some Sony Z1R cans...(also have senn 650s)
 also considering selling alot of my stuff to afford upgrading my dac to a the new hugo2
  
 ...am looking at either the new *wywires platinum*..or the *wireworld nano platinum eclipse* for my sony z1r
 https://store.wireworldcable.com/products/copy-of-platinum-eclipse-7-headphone-cable?variant=6222251651
 has anyone done a comparison?


----------



## claud W

Canali, If I were you, I would get a Wywires Red headphone cable for the HD 650s and a Platinum for the TOTL Sonys.


----------



## canali

claud w said:


> Canali, If I were you, I would get a Wywires Red headphone cable for the HD 650s and a Platinum for the TOTL Sonys.




thanks...still researching...boy that's a tough, skeptical crowd in the senn 650 thread..I asked if anyone had tried
the wywired red series.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/197776/sennheiser-hd650-impressions-thread/38040#post_13333390
''just wire, better spent on other things''

and hey that is ok...i'm a skeptic myself with alot of the accessories in hifi (lots of koolaid and hype and placebo).
...wish there were some double blind tests done...i'm a big believer in that.


----------



## Shmuel

Wywires platinum is absolutely wonderful with the Sony--clear and detailed yet full and musical.


----------



## Audio Addict

Check with Alex on his audition policy. Try without risk.


----------



## RCBinTN

claud w said:


> Canali, If I were you, I would get a Wywires Red headphone cable for the HD 650s and a Platinum for the TOTL Sonys.


 
  
 I think this is pretty solid advice.  I think the Red cable would be just fine with the HD650.  Good value and great sound.
  
 When I started upgrading cables, I bought the Red (after consulting via phone w/ Alex) for my HD800 and LCD-X.  I was very happy with the Red, the sound was much better than the stock cables.  Then, Alex offered the Platinum for LCD-X as a beta test.  His first Platinum weren't the best - really stiff - but he's improved the build greatly with revisions.  Now I have Platinums for both the HD800 and LCD-X, the newer designs, and am very happy with them, but I was never dissatisfied with the Red.
  
 The key with Wywires is to consult with Alex so he understands your rig, music, and other personal factors (like sensitivity to treble, etc.).  He can adjust the cable build to your personal tastes.
  
 The different HP's have unique connectors, especially Sennheiser, so you need dedicated cables.


----------



## canali

rcbintn said:


> I think this is pretty solid advice.  I think the Red cable would be just fine with the HD650.  Good value and great sound.
> 
> When I started upgrading cables, I bought the Red (after consulting via phone w/ Alex) for my HD800 and LCD-X.  I was very happy with the Red, the sound was much better than the stock cables.  Then, Alex offered the Platinum for LCD-X as a beta test.  His first Platinum weren't the best - really stiff - but he's improved the build greatly with revisions.  Now I have Platinums for both the HD800 and LCD-X, the newer designs, and am very happy with them, but I was never dissatisfied with the Red.
> 
> ...


 
  
 thanks guys..yes Alex did offer me a 30 day trial (shipping not included if i do return...totally understandable)
  
 you know how it is: oftentimes with $$$ cables (and accessories) there is so much hype and placebo effect going on.
 so given there is a 30 day trial, i just might try them out.


----------



## RCBinTN

canali said:


> thanks guys..yes Alex did offer me a 30 day trial (shipping not included if i do return...totally understandable)
> 
> you know how it is: oftentimes with $$$ cables (and accessories) there is so much hype and placebo effect going on.
> so given there is a 30 day trial, i just might try them out.


 
  
 Need to note - the cables do need a break-in time.  Alex recommended 150-hours for the Platinum to reach their full potential.
  
 I fully understand the hype about cables, but I've personally heard how better cables improve the SQ of a rig.  I'm a believer (and a satisfied Wywires customer)!
  
 Enjoy the ride!
 RCB


----------



## AppleheadMay

I checked thw WyWires site but can't actually find much about the materials used in the conductors.
 Does anyone know what is used in their cable lineup?
 Do any of the cables use silver only?


----------



## RCBinTN

appleheadmay said:


> I checked thw WyWires site but can't actually find much about the materials used in the conductors.
> Does anyone know what is used in their cable lineup?
> Do any of the cables use silver only?


 
 I think Alex is using Litz wire.  I believe he adjusts the build based on your specific needs and desires.  That's why he wants to consult w/ his customers before making them a cable.


----------



## Womaz

.


----------



## Audio Addict

I have a new balanced Platinum coming in to mate with my Utopia. I have been using an adapter Alex built but decided to get a connection out of the signal path.


----------



## musicbuff

Since my last post I've upgraded my speaker cables from WyWires silver to platinum. I thought, "How can things possibly get any better?" But after connecting the platinums I was amazed by increased clarity, details and soundstage accuracy (depth and width). I was listening to Marvin Gaye's "What's Going On?" CD and heard him talking softly in a place I'd never heard before. I've ordered a RED series adapter for my RED series HP cable. I have a pair of Hifiman HE-6's which I drive with my amp. I'd made an extension using cable from the original HE-6 cable to connect to the amp speaker taps. 


Then it hit me, "I'm probably hearing decreased SQ from the HE-6 because I'm mixing the WyWires HP cable with Hifiman's original cable." I e-mailed Alex asking if he could make an extension so I'd have that wonderful WyWires continuity. He told me about the extension. I immediately ordered it. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## claud W (Nov 11, 2017)

Its been a while since I visited this thread. Once again I am going to have to rewire some headphones and system. A few weeks ago I ordered a DNA Stratus. I have a 12 month wait for it. After much research, I have ordered new Sen HD 800S headphones on Ebay (best price). Not knowing which way to wire the HD 800S, I have reread this thread. SOOOOO now I need a Platinum for the 800s, a one meter Platinum IC for the Stratus and I might as well get a Red for my old HD 600s which are my only non Wywires headphones. Anyone here using the Platinum with HD 800S?


----------



## musicbuff

Anyone try the Platinum with a Sennheiser HD-650,,,overkill?


----------



## musicbuff

I upgraded from Red to Platinum for my Hifiman HE-6. I knew the change increased the sound to "top notch" but didn't realize how much until I bought a used Sennheiser HD-800. The HE-6's soundstage is now as wide and almost as deep as the HD-800's. Detail, imaging and clarity are almost the same with the HD-800 pulling forward by a nose. Considering those are super strengths of the HD-800, that's saying a LOT for what the Platinums have done for the HE-6. Now I want a balanced pair of Platinums for the HD-800 (wonder if the Platinums will rocket the Senn's performance through the stratosphere)? I'd say the biggest difference between these 2 headphones right now is that the HE-6 has a visceral bass slam that the HD-800 can't possibly rival. But I wouldn't be surprised if the Platinums bump the quality and quantity of the Senn's bass up, down and out a bit (or quite a bit) more.


----------



## headphones1999

nice


----------



## Audio Addict

I thought I would pass along something that WyWires is having their First Annual Sale. Can't recall Alex having such a sale covering all his products. Below is a link to the sale notice.


http://web-extract.constantcontact....f001/973e42a9-425b-4a67-9898-f107f49e79af.png


----------



## devilboy

Yes! The other day I received an email about this 40 percent off sale. I need an 18' length for my Focal Clears. I've been shopping around other manufacturers but prices are too high.
Monday I ordered an 18' length of the Red.
Can't wait!


----------



## devilboy

Well, I was expecting to receive the redsat the end of this week but I discovered a package at my doorstep Monday! Very, very happy with the shipment time especially for a custome length like my 18 footer.
I will elaborate more after it has 50-100 hours but I must say, I’m loving this cable right now. I’m so content with the sound. So happy.


----------



## musicbuff

You are in for a great ride. ENJOY the journey!


----------



## Audio Addict

I use a 10 footer on my HE560 and it sounds excellent.


----------



## jeraldej

When I got that 40% discount email from Alex, I could not help myself! I already have a 6 footer Red setup that terminate in the Audeze-style mini-XLR connectors.
Alex put together adapters I use for different headphones and adapters for the other end that terminates with an XLR 4-pin male connector.
It's a nice kit.

Now, I'm going to be able to compare the Red cable to the Silver, when it arrives!


----------



## devilboy

Thanks musicbuff. I can't imagine it getting better than it is right now. 

Yes, it must be nice on the HE560!

Let us know how it is jeraldej.

I was cooking when I sent my previous post so sorry for the misspellings. Lol.


----------



## chimney189

Does anyone here have a comparison between the Red series and the High-end series from c3 Audio?
Both are the same price.


----------



## Audio Addict

Maybe others have seen it as well (I saw it on Facebook), WyWires is having their annual sale.  Here is the link to their website with the details.

I still enjoy the Platinum on my Utopias. 

https://wywires.com/


----------



## devilboy

Audio Addict said:


> Maybe others have seen it as well (I saw it on Facebook), WyWires is having their annual sale.  Here is the link to their website with the details.
> 
> I still enjoy the Platinum on my Utopias.
> 
> https://wywires.com/



Platinum on the Utopia? 
I thought my Red and Clear was too bright at times.
Anyway, I'm loving the Red on my Arya


----------



## miusicmene (Aug 18, 2021)

A little late for the party I guess…Then again, maybe not! 
Looking for a new balanced cable (xlr).
Researched a lot and read quite a bit about this.
Now Im divided between a WyWires red and a Black Dragon Premium for my HD800s but never heard one or the other, anyone here tried and compared both?
thx


----------



## claud W

miusicmene said:


> A little late for the party I guess…Then again, maybe not!
> Looking for a new balanced cable (xlr).
> Researched a lot and read quite a bit about this.
> Now Im divided between a WyWires red and a Black Dragon Premium for my HD800s but never heard one or the other, anyone here tried and compared both?
> thx


Why not a Norne cable?


----------



## miusicmene

claud W said:


> Why not a Norne cable?


Because I can get a very good deal for either one of them


----------



## regaet

A little late and not the comparison you wanted but... I had the Black Dragon single ended for my Focal Elears. Moved up from them to some Wireworld Nano Eclipse and a month ago to the Wywire Platinum. I really like the Platinum a lot. Was going to try the Red but with the 40% off I decided to try the Platinum thinking I would send them back if didn't impress me. They're not going anywhere.


----------



## dougms3

Has anyone tried the red cable with Sony z7 or z1r?  Significant improvement?


----------



## vo_obgyn

Anyone using the Red cable with the Focal Clear (original) cans? Significant upgrade SQ-wise from the stock Focal cable?


----------



## dougms3

regaet said:


> A little late and not the comparison you wanted but... I had the Black Dragon single ended for my Focal Elears. Moved up from them to some Wireworld Nano Eclipse and a month ago to the Wywire Platinum. I really like the Platinum a lot. Was going to try the Red but with the 40% off I decided to try the Platinum thinking I would send them back if didn't impress me. They're not going anywhere.


I copied your logic and also pulled the trigger on the Platinum xlr cable thinking I'd return them if they didn't offer a significant improvement.

They are not going anywhere lol.  They're staying with me until a technology is invented to make them obsolete.

I was a bit worried when I got them because they didn't seem impressive out of the box.  The wires were very light, thin, and a bit microphonic to be honest, quite unimpressive to say the least.  But I figured I'd give it chance and run it through the recommended 200 hour (ugh) burn in time before judging too harshly.  Ran it through 200+ hours of a mix of pink, brown and white noise with some listening in between.  There were some swings in the sound characteristics during this time period, especially the bass.  Freshly connected, it killed alot of bass then slowly came back, mostly during the tail end of the burn in period.

It adds another dimension to the music but its difficult to describe all of the things it does.  It seems to bring microdetail forward, make it clearer and detailed while also making it more audible.  The separation is enhanced significantly, it is just another level with the cable.  The mids and treble are the most affected, there only seems to be minimal change with the bass.  The treble has more energy but not overbearing.

My ears adapt fairly quickly to the sound and even though its noticeable while listening, I really get a sense of the gap in difference with my other cables when I swap back to them.  The mids and treble are significantly quieter.  I have to concentrate to hear the faint microdetails and they are recessed and less clear.  The reduced level of separation almost seems muddy by comparison.  It might be enough of a difference that if I were to blind test someone they might think it were two different headphones.

Its difficult to justify the price for most people because it is quite expensive but I would say its enough of a difference from the cables I've compared it against to justify it for me.  Also I have 3 headphones that I can use with this cable so theres that.

Tested the cable on my Sony Z7m2 and Pioneer SE-Monitor5.  

Other cables used were custom cables from xinhs 8 core graphene, gold/silver/copper 8 core, custom cable from Flexoh xlr cable on etsy, stock Sony 4.4mm balanced cable, stock Pioneer 2.5mm balanced cable.


----------

